
DeepMind’s AI became a superhuman chess player in a few hours, just for fun - agarden
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/6/16741106/deepmind-ai-chess-alphazero-shogi-go
======
agarden
Previous discussion on paper itself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15858197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15858197)

